
Show HN: A pastebin clone I wrote several years ago (Perl+ExtJS) - ozzmotik
https://github.com/8dx/pastebin
======
ozzmotik
Just a note, this is a supremely old project that I did years ago when I was
working at Hostgator. Nothing too special, but I did want to share it just in
case anyone wanted to improve on it or found it useful.

Oh also, this is designed to run with PostGreSQL. I didn't really specify much
information in the README as I just wanted to make sure it was up for
retention, not necessarily with the intent to share (it used to be a private
repo) but I'd absolutely love any thoughts and comments anyone has.

